# Torque Specs on Front Caliper Carriers on MKIV Jetta 1.8T



## cab13367 (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm about to do the 12.3" brake upgrade on the front on my MKIV Jetta 1.8T. Could someone please tell me the torque spec for the bolts that attach the caliper to the carrier, and the bolts that attach the carrier to the spindle? Also, do I need to do anything to the TT carriers as far as clear coating or painting them to prevent them from rusting, or do they come already clear coated?
Thanks,
Al


----------



## Uturn (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Torque Specs on Front Caliper Carriers on MKIV Jetta 1.8T (cab13367)*

As far as torque I would look in the bentley manual. 
the calipers usually come zinc coated to resist corrosion. Painting is always a good idea for extra corrosion resistance, and good looks. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Torque Specs on Front Caliper Carriers on MKIV Jetta 1.8T (cab13367)*

Carrier->spindle is pretty high torque. I think on the order of 60->90 ft-lbs. I can double-check in the Bentley manual but if you have to get it done quick, split the difference and go with 75. Generally the torque is proportional to the size of the bolt and does not have to be exact. You can see that EuropeanCar did not even use a torque wrench for this and they are supposed to be pros:











_Modified by phatvw at 11:48 AM 11-16-2007_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Torque Specs on Front Caliper Carriers on MKIV Jetta 1.8T (phatvw)*

Looked it up for you:
92 lb-ft


----------

